# Morphine found in Australian greyhound kibble



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

https://www.thedogs.co.nz/Files/Documents/Media release Grey Morphine 3 15.pdf

Quite scary stuff!


----------



## armanege (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes looks like scary to me too.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 25, 2016)

Stay woke  This is so worrying.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Very old thread.....


----------

